# Poor little mousey :(



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

We had our first experience with a bad breeder and also a mouse dying in our hands . Me and my OH
got a couple of boys yesterday and it didn't turn out to be the best trip for mice. TBH it was probably my fault as we were 
doubtful of the breeder anyway, but when we got there all signs pointed to say no and go home, but we were kind of 
put on the spot as everything was so hectic in the house! the breeder was 15 but I did not think that age would matter
to much on her knowledge on careing for her animals as there are many young ppl on this site that have mouserys and very healthy mice.

First off we got there and they had lost the mouse I'd reservered! which put me in a state of shock therefore I didnt really know what to say to her :| *blank* then she said she had another that I could have, so I looked at him and he 
was extremly runty and small but he was quite lively and energised so I said okay, probably a bad idea as Im not to knowledged on runts and how long they live but i took him anyway. the other boy I held and he was extremly light, as in underweight, but because so much was going on I didn't really take much notice of this and took him.
after we had left the house I inspected them all closer outside and notice that the boy was not well at all. he was indeed underweight and not moving and also struggling to breath.
I was in half minds to just bring him back right then but my OH didn't want me to as he thought we might be able to help him.
So on our way home we went. Through the whole trip he would have short slow bursts of energy, but not long. and he still wasnt moving much.

After a while of being home and trying to feed him up on mash (which didnt work) we noticed how cold he was and it was then that I knew he wouldnt make it. We tried our best to keep him warm with a water bottle under his cage, and I kept an eye on him. I noticed he tried to eat by himself a little bit but seemed to have trouble. And he made this awful clicking noise when he breathed the little runty one also makes the same noise but much worse and this 'breeder' said that they had taken them to the vets for this and that they said it was fine? I find that hard to believe. 
But anyway, we did all we could and he past away in my hands this morning at 9.55. It was my first experience and it was not nice to see the poor thing struggling for air. It seemed like he was nearly having a fit, I had to hold him quite firmly to stop him flying everywhere  and my OH was in tears as it was supposed to be his little mouse.
We thought of a good idea of burying him though, which cheered my OH up a bit. We're going to bury him in a plant pot and plant a flower in it.  
But anyway, I think I've learn my lesson now and I will stick to what I know and also not be afraid to speak up or take action if I think something is wrong.

Sorry this was so long, just wanted to talk about it, to other mousey friends.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

That is so sad  
I hope you dont have another experience like that.
Your little girl is fine and running round and is quite a monkey! she is really hard to get hold of! but she is coming round to it  She is no longer feeding from mum and hasnt been for a few weeks now, she is smaller than the others but she is growing and has bright beedy black eyes 

U still coming 21st?
I'll pm my deatails if you havent got them on Thursday.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

yes still definatly coming, is the morning okay? 
Yes I'll need details again as I didn't keep them from last time . 
And I hope I'll not have to experience it again. Just hope the little runt lasts and gets a bit bigger :|


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh no, this is awful. Why do people keep breeding unhealthy mice? :roll: Sorry to hear about your experience. I hope you got back in touch with this person and gave them what for, 15 or not! It was good of you to be so open minded and give the benefit of the doubt but at least you know now to go with your gut and not trust anything dodgy sounding


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I did get back to them about it yes. And all I got was a response from their mother! can you believe that. telling me they didnt like how I had spoken to their child when all I had said to them was that the mouse was very ill and underweight and looked like he was dying. 15 or not exactly, they need to take the responsibilty of selling ill mice. But nevermind he is in mousey heaven in a better place. There was a lesson learn't. And a mistake I won't make again.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

This is sooo sad  I'm only 13 but when I start breeding I would never even concider selling such ill mice!!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think they really knew what an ill mouse looked like as they claimed it was perfectly fine while it was with them, but he quite clearly was underweight when I got him which is something I dont think could've happened in one day. I think they 
assumed he was okay just because he was moving a little now and then. but I dont know. I think the fact that you are on this forum proves that you want to make sure your doing things right and learn more. Which I very much doubt this person was bothered about. if that makes sense :?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Mmmm, it's sad that they went ahead with breeding without knowing all that they should have!!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Maze, do you have any details for this breeder? like website of name they was useing to sell mice?

We are working on some kind of list where anyone who has a bad experience with a breeder they can post up details so it don't happen again to someone else.

pm me if you like.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

OOOH!! Name N' Shame em'...... :lol: :twisted:


----------

